# No sex in marriage - Newlyweds!



## married84 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't know if anyone out there has faced the same problem as me and my husband, but I really hope someone out there can help me out.... I basically can't turn to anyone I know about this problem as I don't think can discuss this with anyone.. 

My husband and I are newlyweds, we got married just 7 months ago.. It was all very whirlwind actually. We were introduced to each other by a relative, got engaged within a few weeks and 5 months later we were married. 

I love my husband very much - he literally is the centre of my universe. And I know he loves me too. We're affectionate and playful with each other (I usually do show more physical affection, ie kisses and hugs than him). And yet, we have not been able to consummate our marriage.

I wasn't very alarmed in the beginning as I had figured it might take us a while since we are both virgins. But it's been 7 months now and we still haven't done it. We've only tried a handful of times.... Problem is that my husband is unable to get excited.

He has been to see a doctor, as he did have an accident 2 years ago that left him with a herniated disc in his back. We thought that might be an issue... But the doctor told us that there is, thankfully, no physical problem. He should be able to get an erection normally with no need of meds, etc. Yet, my husband has no interest in sex most the time and when we try he is still unable to get excited... I don't know if it's me or something else... He says he doesn't want to lose me and I believe him. I know that he really does love me.

I don't know what to do... I don't want this to affect our marriage....


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it an issue about not getting and erection or not having an orgasm?

Can he masturbate successfully? Does he masturbate excessively (to a point where it interferes with your sexual intimacy)?


----------

